# Schmidt TH Line Reps?



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

Have you ever seen any? Do they exist? My budget will never allow me to fork over the amount of cash to buy TH lines up front and there is no way I could ever find myself putting that kind of an investment on my credit line. I have never seen anybody make anything close to a TH line except for the Compomotive TH Monos which in my opinion do not compare and look like crap. Maybe I should just give up looking and find something more affordable.


----------



## Low Sugar (May 30, 2008)

Compomotive are the closest your gonna find.


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

Wirt said:


> Compomotive are the closest your gonna find.


  damn


----------



## Dub*Struck (Apr 14, 2009)

I have 18 inch TH lines. What are you looking to spend


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

Dub*Struck said:


> I have 18 inch TH lines. What are you looking to spend


No longer interested, the funds aren't there anymore due to my BT build. Otherwise I would love to buy them off of you but can't.


----------

